# Another Shark Attack.



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/shark-kills-american-off-australian-coast-police-084659351.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I might be a bit leery of swimming off the west coast of Australia.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Swimming is for swimming pools!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, I've been in the ocean a time or two... and that was enough.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

There's plenty of other things to do you without the sharks!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah and most of them are done better with two legs !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

A surfboard is just a giant fishing lure if ya ask me......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry, wrong attack. A diver looks just like a seal. Those great whites don't do a taste test first either.


----------

